# Happy 4th Birthday Midnite!!



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

4 yrs old already. It seems like yesterday that I brought him home and was like many other posters here because I thought he was aggressive. I will say I put the most work into him out of all my dogs, but I seen something there and I owed it to him. My gut was right and I just adore him. I would have 100 of him if I could. I am proud to walk him down the street, go hiking, and meeting kids(his favorite thing in the world) with him at my side. He goes on errands with me, runs to the gas station at midnight and is ready to go when I am. He is literally a perfect dog. I am so happy that I gave him a chance at life, he deserved it. Happy Birthday to my big boy Midnite.


----------



## MoxyPup (Jun 12, 2016)

Happy birthday Midnight!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Handsome! You definitely got a keeper.


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

happy birthday! 2nd to last photo "Let's go dock diving!" haha


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday Midnight!!!!You are handsome boy!!! Lucky you a summer pup! Enjoy your special day-Midnight!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

He looks like a happy, handsome boy! Happy Birthday, Midnight!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Nice looking dog. So what did you get him for his birthday. Steak?


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:


Happy 4th Birthday to the very handsome Midnite!! I know your mom is going to spoil you big time so enjoy every minute!!


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Happy Birthday Midnight!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

What a handsome gent! :wub:

Happy Birthday Boy!

Moms


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday Midnite! Today is my girls birthday as well.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Happy belated birthday Midnight! I know I'm late but stale cake is still cake. Lol.

I love this: "I am proud to walk him down the street........." It sets the tone for all good things.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 4th Birthday Midnite.Sorry its late.


----------

